# Video cable



## Barry J (Nov 21, 2008)

ON my TV I have one set of outputs (red/white/yellow) in the back of the TV.
I need to hook up two different wires , one for our Wii system and one for our DVD player.
Are there adaptors I can buy that takes one output and makes it two coming from the TV or at least an extension output cable so I can bring it out to the front.
Thanks
Barry


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You would get a switch box with separate places (each with red/white/yellow) to connect the Wii and the DVD player and a "common" output to connect to the TV using another cable set.

If there are other kinds of inputs besides red/white/yellow and antenna screw on, then the DVD player will usually work better with one of those. Red/white/red/green/blue (component video, and if present) usually gives a much better picture from the DVD player.


----------

